# KERR



## David E Dearden (Mar 17, 2004)

Don't get my hands around fruit jars too much but theses were only 25 cents each and don't beleive I have seen the same bottoms around here.
 Centered Aug 3 1915 and around that Kerr Company Sand Springs Okla.
 (I live in North/West USA) KERR SELF SEALING trademark MASON. Ground tops. What also looks different that ones I have seen is the lettering on outside seem to stand out further and more bubles. Also same place of birth but KERR ECONOMY trade mark all clear. And an aqua Atlas Strong Shoulder mason appears to be made by semi-auto
 (have seen these here). Is Olka a normal place of birth for these.
 Thanks
 Dave


----------



## woody (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes, all of these are listed in the Red Book #9.
 The Economy Jar is worth the most, $6-8, and the others are a couple of dollars each.
 Also, Kerr jars are newer mason jars and have smooth tops, rather than ground tops.
 I suspect you're mistaking a rough top for a ground top.


----------



## David E Dearden (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks Woody yes probally did confuse ground from rough. Kind of hard to keep all those fruit jars in ones head so I just usually look for color or a different name, Knew mine must have been made by the thousands but never seen that place of manufacture before, so just have to guess that they also made them on the west coast.
 Thank You
 Dave


----------

